# Touches luminosité ne fonctionnent plus



## Paranoise (22 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

Je viens d'acquerir un macbook pro 13", et depuis quelques jours les touches pour regler la luminosité de l'ecran ne fonctionne plus:

quand j'appuie dessus, l'animation (petite jauge) s'affiche bien a l'ecran (donc pas de problemes avec la touche fn), mais n'a aucun effet sur la luminosité.
dans préférences système > moniteur,  "ajuster automatiquement la luminosité a la lumière ambiante" est décoché, et je peux regler la luminosité manuellement sans probleme.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses 

( autre précision: les touches pour le son fonctionnent )


----------



## Sylow (22 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue ! :rose:

Tu peux essayer un reset PRAM 

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?locale=en_US&viewlocale=fr_FR

Si apres ca le probleme persiste, direction SAV chez un APR ou Aplle store directement.

C'est pas de chance


----------



## Paranoise (23 Décembre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse Sylow,

J'ai réinitialisé la PRAM, ca ne fonctionne pas 
J'ai aussi réparé les permissions de disque, aucun résultat.
Je vais essayer avec OnyX, en priant 
J'ai pas envie d'aller pointer mon nez au SAV x)


----------



## Sly54 (23 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

A mon avis, c'est plutôt la SMC qui faut remettere à zéro : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Paranoise (26 Décembre 2010)

J'ai essayé la SMC, ca n'a rien changé.

En revanche, je viens de mettre OSX a jour, et desormais lorsque j'appuie sur les touches de luminosité, j'ai un signe "interdit" ( rond barré ) a la place de la petite jauge ..

des idées ?


----------



## Sly54 (26 Décembre 2010)

C'est un pb de permissions; pas sûr que juste la réparation des permissions suffise, mais l'as tu faite ? (via Utilitaire de disque)


----------



## Paranoise (26 Décembre 2010)

Je l'avais fait, ca n'avait rien changé. 
Je viens de le refaire, et j'ai de nouveau la petite jauge, mais ca ne fonctionne toujours pas x)


----------



## Sly54 (26 Décembre 2010)

Ca ne m'étonne qu'à moitié.
C'est un pb que j'ai déjà vu, jamais mémorisé, peut être déjà expliqué dans des messages de bompi ou de FrançoisMacG Il te faut utiliser la recherche, soit sur MacGé (via Google par ex.) soit directement sur le site d'Apple, dans la partie assistance.


----------



## Paranoise (26 Décembre 2010)

Je vais faire ca, en croisant les doigts.
Merci


----------

